
Vint Cerf suggests GDPR could hurt coronavirus vaccine development - samizdis
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/05/15/vint_cerf_coronavirus_gdpr/
======
mbalex99
GDPR has such a twisted brand for so many people. For me, this headline
confused me because my brain thought, “what do those annoying cookie consent
popups have anything to do with preventing this vaccine from being built?”

